# EZ out safety stirrups



## lacyloo

I'm curious to see how much pressure it takes to make them "break away". I can see the breaking away to be a good thing _but... Y_ou don't want them doing that during a speed event just because your foot slipped.


----------



## SorrelHorse

This is my problem with breakaways too. And what I find it that some of them are so responsive they break off too easy and some are so hard to break off that all 100lbs of me could still be hanging limp and having my head bashed in by my spooking horse on a rock before the damend things let me go.

I suppose it depends on the brand. I've never tried those before.


----------



## onebigdun

*JT intern. EZ out stirrup!*

2 weeks ago I purchased a pair of these "safety" stirrups right before leaving for a week long vacation. I knew we were doing some rugged riding and with a somewhat new horse I felt the need...Used them for about 2 hours one day & 4 hours the next day I went to mount my horse the stirrup BROKE I fell back hitting the rocks and slid under my horse. If he had stepped on me, bolted or I had hit my head, fallen down the hill OMG. They did not break away they broke in half. Hurt like you know what and I was only 2 days into my riding, not to mention the 4 hour ride back to camp mostly down hill with no stirrup to use. Now back to the camp, no extra stirrups! After showing them to MANY other riders called JT international they said I would get a refund (duh) and would send me new stirrups to the camp in the middle of nowhere... walked around until I found a camper with extra stirrups to use unfortuantly they were only they a few more days. By the day 3 of the fall I was so sore couldnt ride and I am still feeling it! My husband looked at them and said Extruded piece of S#*T...he said if they dont get extruded just right they are weak.


----------



## onebigdun

And I might add they do not tell you in the add extruded:EZ Out Safety Stirrup Small - 57-2010-0-2.5







High quality aluminum stirrups with rubber grip tread and spring loaded outside release for safety. When pressure is applied to outside of stirrup like in a fall the side of the stirrup will open all the way up allowing the foot to be released. No way to get hung up in these stirrups. Available in 3 great sizes for any age rider. The easy way out of a bad situation! Small size (4 3/4” x 4 1/4” inside measurement, 6 1/8” outside height, 3” x 1 1/4” tread, .7 lbs.) Choose 2 1/2" or 3" Neck size.


----------



## dannyboy834

@onebigdun - thanks for the info about these stirrups! You saved me from wasting my money on them. What you said happened was my exact fear. I was afraid they would just fall apart as soon as you stepped in them. For now, I bought a pair of tapaderos and they keep your foot from slipping through the stirrup if you fall off. We'll see how that goes....


----------



## smrobs

As far as breakaway stirrups go, I much prefer the look of these.
Horse Safety with Breakaway Stirrups by Saddle Technology Incorporated - 222 Draggings Prevented

Though, in all honesty, the best defence a person can have is to know what to do in the event of a standard hang-up where you come off on the same side you are hung on. Your best bet for getting your foot out of the stirrup is to roll onto your belly toward the horse.


----------



## onebigdun

dannyboy834 said:


> @onebigdun - thanks for the info about these stirrups! You saved me from wasting my money on them. What you said happened was my exact fear. I was afraid they would just fall apart as soon as you stepped in them. For now, I bought a pair of tapaderos and they keep your foot from slipping through the stirrup if you fall off. We'll see how that goes....


Glad I can help prevent a worse accident. I should upload the photos of where they broke! Not even close to the "breakaway" part they like cracked in half!!! I of course got my money back, still have cuts healing & my back still hurts... Thought I might hear from they company saying SORRY after the tack store shipped them back BUT NOPE!!! They also pulled ALL of them off the shelves, which they need too. MADE IN CHINA.....Live and learn:wink:


----------



## onebigdun

smrobs said:


> As far as breakaway stirrups go, I much prefer the look of these.
> Horse Safety with Breakaway Stirrups by Saddle Technology Incorporated - 222 Draggings Prevented
> 
> Though, in all honesty, the best defence a person can have is to know what to do in the event of a standard hang-up where you come off on the same side you are hung on. Your best bet for getting your foot out of the stirrup is to roll onto your belly toward the horse.


 Oh yes, the STI's were what I originally wanted BUT the cost is too much right now. What I purchased was an ADVERTISED SAFETY stirrup... SO they should NOT of done what they did. They need to be taken off the market ASAP. But yes I too like the looks much better...


----------



## dannyboy834

@smrobs - I went to the website you posted - those do look like good breakaway stirrups. Have you ridden in them? Do they breakaway at the proper moment but not breakaway when they're not supposed to? 
I was also wondering - on the website - I wonder if they made that guy in the pictures fall off on purpose! :lol:


----------



## smrobs

I have never used them but if I was looking to buy breakaways, they would likely be the kind I would get. What I really like is that they actually show people riding _hard_ in them instead of just plodding along on a trail ride.

Yep, the guy on the black horse tha does all the demonstrations is a stunt man that can control how the horse falls and which foot gets hung up. Did you watch the video? Boy, some of those hang-ups will freak you out.


----------



## timo

Check out westernsafetystirrups.com Their stirrups are much less expensive than STI and they work great! They look nice as well.


----------

